# Poo coloured skin (stinky and dirty)



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

While cum is pure and fertile


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 25, 2021)

I thought you hated white skin


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I thought you hated white skin


he was being ironic


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> he was being ironic


I'm not really sure just glad I'm not Indian


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Nov 25, 2021)

You will hate your mulatto son(s).


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I'm not really sure just glad I'm not Indian


Why?


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 25, 2021)

I can never get a grasp on whether you are actually racist or not tbh.


----------



## datboijj (Nov 25, 2021)

another idiot that doesn't know that white is the color of shit as well
the kind that cancer patients shit out








White stool: Should I be concerned?


White stool isn't normal and may indicate a serious liver problem. Learn about causes.




www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Nov 25, 2021)

my poop is green


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

datboijj said:


> another idiot that doesn't know that white is the color of shit as well
> the kind that cancer patients shit out
> 
> 
> ...


birds shit out white poop as well.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> birds shit out white poop as well.


Did u pm @uglymug for rating?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Did u pm @uglymug for rating?


rent free.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> rent free.


@cloUder what did he mean by this?


----------



## cloUder (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @cloUder what did he mean by this?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> rent free.


Can I pm u for rating?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @cloUder what did he mean by this?


>what did he mean by this?


----------



## gamma (Nov 25, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Can I pm u for rating?


No, sandcel will doxx you, not a trusted user


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

gamma said:


> No, sandcel will doxx you, not a trusted user


i have never doxxed anyone


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 25, 2021)

gamma said:


> No, sandcel will doxx you, not a trusted user


Damn 
Then I will ask @sytyl for rating


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> i have never doxxed anyone


you doxxed me


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you doxxed me


proof?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

@Chadeep @AcneScars @volcelfatcel @TRUE_CEL @brbbrah 
thoughts on this thread?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> @Chadeep @AcneScars @volcelfatcel @TRUE_CEL @brbbrah
> thoughts on this thread?


@AcneScars is a white man


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

@Introvertednarc forgot about you
welcome back bhai


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> @Chadeep @AcneScars @volcelfatcel @TRUE_CEL @brbbrah
> thoughts on this thread?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


>



cuck


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> cuck


no that's you


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> cuck





sandcelmuttcel said:


> cuck


yea bro just get mad at a bait thread from irony king @MarkCorrigan


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 25, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I thought you hated white skin


I changed him


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> yea bro just get mad at a bait thread from irony king @MarkCorrigan


cuck


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> no that's you


don't talk to me neanderthal


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I'm not really sure just glad I'm not Indian


still subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> don't talk to me neanderthal
> View attachment 1416961


Don't come into my threads then dimitrious

Back to your gryos stand


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> still subhuman


Ok and?

I'd be in a much worse situation if I was ethnic


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> still subhuman


he's the biggest subhuman on here
literally looks unevolved


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Ok and?
> 
> I'd be in a much worse situation if I was ethnic


Look at you generalising ethnics as if there aren't any ethnic moggers.. keep coping with your cumskin.. still subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> Look at you generalising ethnics as if there aren't any ethnic moggers.. keep coping with your cumskin.. still subhuman


Taking my obvious bait thread serious 

Over for your inbred peanut skull


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Taking my obvious bait thread serious
> 
> Over for your inbred peanut skull


I come on this forum to have laughs, none of it's serious tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> he's the biggest subhuman on here
> literally looks unevolved


I mog you though

So what does that make you


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> I come on this forum to have laughs, none of it's serious tbh


But you were offended by my bait thread


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I mog you though
> 
> So what does that make you


cope harder neandethal
you are not human


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> But you were offended by my bait thread


says who, I just wanted to make fun of u?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> cope harder neandethal
> you are not human


Ok med badboy slayer


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> says who, I just wanted to make fun of u?


Why 

Who are.you what problem do you have with me

@Gargantuan check IP address


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Ok med badboy slayer


i am indeed
and you are a jealous neanderthal that wishes he was med like me


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Nov 25, 2021)

करी


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> i am indeed
> and you are a jealous neanderthal that wishes he was med like me


Yep you're not a truecel at all

@gamma @WontStopNorwooding


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Yep you're not a truecel at all
> 
> @gamma @WontStopNorwooding


keep tagging your homosexual gang
it wont save you


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

gamma the biggest dick sucker


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep tagging your homosexual gang
> it wont save you


You tag half the forum when you're losing an argument


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> gamma the biggest dick sucker


he's literally ethnic med and sucks white cock 24/7
he claims med roman supremacist but sucks cocks of celts and germans "barbarians" 24/7


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> You tag half the forum when you're losing an argument


where?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> gamma the biggest dick sucker


Your an ethnic with gandy (Anglo chad) as your avi

Pathetic self hating cuck


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> he's literally ethnic med and sucks white cock 24/7
> he claims med roman supremacist but sucks cocks of celts and germans 24/7


over for his self-hating fagbrain


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Your an ethnic with gandy (Anglo chad) as your avi
> 
> Pathetic self hating cuck


why does that make me self-hating, also who said I'm ethnic? I've never talked about my race on here


----------



## gamma (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> he's literally ethnic med and sucks white cock 24/7
> he claims med roman supremacist but sucks cocks of celts and germans "barbarians" 24/7









This is you though


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> why does that make me self-hating, also who said I'm ethnic? I've never talked about my race on here


You're ethnic it's obvious by your posts

Why would you have a man of a different race as your avi...means you're selfhating


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> You're ethnic it's obvious by your posts
> 
> Why would you have a man of a different race as your avi...means you're selfhating


I'm ethnic cos i'm not an sfcel  ur still subhuman, did being white save u?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> I'm ethnic cos i'm not an sfcel  ur still subhuman, did being white save u?


And you know what I look like...

I'm 6'2 I'm white and that saves me if I was ethnic it would be over


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> And you know what I look like...
> 
> I'm 6'2 I'm white and that saves me if I was ethnic it would be over


you've admitted ur subhuman, don't need to know


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> you've admitted ur subhuman, don't need to know


Ok


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

gamma said:


> View attachment 1416964
> 
> 
> This is you though


and this is you







@MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah @Blackeycel @Introvertednarc


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> and this is you
> View attachment 1416965
> View attachment 1416969
> 
> @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah @Blackeycel @Introvertednarc


There you go again tagging half the forum


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> and this is you
> View attachment 1416965
> View attachment 1416969
> 
> @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah @Blackeycel @Introvertednarc


Problem with having a tan??

Just because you don't leave your house/gyros stand


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> There you go again tagging half the forum


problem?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Problem with having a tan??
> 
> Just because you don't leave your house/gyros stand


except he literally looks like a chimpanzee


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> gamma the biggest dick sucker


ma man why you always angry ? yea there are ethnic moggers but impossible for vegan hindus like you 

god damn just eat a cheeseburger and relax


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> You're ethnic it's obvious by your posts
> 
> Why would you have a man of a different race as your avi...means you're selfhating


A lot of ethnics on here prolly mog you ngl


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> ma man why you always angry ? yea there are ethnic moggers but impossible for vegan hindus like you
> 
> god damn just eat a cheeseburger and relax


i'm not indian


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> A lot of ethnics on here prolly mog you ngl


Yes they do


----------



## gamma (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> and this is you
> View attachment 1416965
> View attachment 1416969
> 
> @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah @Blackeycel @Introvertednarc


I'm losing my tan, there's no sun now
Soon I will be pale like you


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Nov 25, 2021)

gamma said:


> I'm losing my tan, there's no sun now
> Soon I will be pale like you


Your skin will never be pale like mine jfl


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Your skin will never be pale like mine jfl
> View attachment 1416973


mirin skintone bro


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> cuck


fucking seething rn because the niggers you support also make fun of indians

im not taking anyones side.
legit dont care dnrd


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Your skin will never be pale like mine jfl
> View attachment 1416973


HTN mogger


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> fucking seething rn because the niggers you support also make fun of indians
> 
> im not taking anyones side.
> legit dont care dnrd


nah they only make fun of the ones that side with sfcels and shit on blacks




we have curries on our side too


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> nah they only make fun of the ones that side with sfcels and shit on blacks
> View attachment 1416979
> 
> we have curries on our side too


jfl they dont just make fun of curries who are sfcels

they make fun of all curries
cage at you thinking blacks care about anyone but themselves
just like sfcels only care about whites


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> mirin skintone bro


you gave him a love heart react u filthy faggot


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> jfl they dont just make fun of curries who are sfcels
> 
> they make fun of all curries
> cage at you thinking blacks care about anyone but themselves
> just like sfcels only care about whites


proof?
also blacks are minority on our team
so you gonna keep siding with sfcels who make fun of curries like in this thread? cuck.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you gave him a love heart react u filthy faggot


keep seething neanderthal


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep seething neanderthal


ok

everyone knows what you look like and knows you're subhuman I used to be nice to you because I felt sorry for you


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> the niggers you support also make fun of indians


problem?


----------



## gamma (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> on our team


You've been kicked out from the ethnic team by Haven because you're a pale white boi


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> proof?
> also blacks are minority on our team
> so you gonna keep siding with sfcels who make fun of curries like in this thread? cuck.


i didnt side with anyone, i've made fun of sfcels


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ok
> 
> everyone knows what you look like and knows you're subhuman I used to be nice to you because I felt sorry for you


1. i mog you 2. you always shat on me 3. keep lying faggot
SIGN @MarkCorrigan HAS LOST - HE STARTS ACTING FRIENDLY WITH YOU


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

gamma said:


> You've been kicked out from the ethnic team by Haven because you're a pale white boi


keep coping
haven is an abused BWC hapa slut he was never on our team


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Nov 25, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> problem?


I'd say making fun of curries is permitted, we can all agree that they're at the bottom of the hierarchy tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> nice where?
> 1. i mog you 2. you always shat on me 3. keep lying faggot
> SIGN @MarkCorrigan HAS LOST - HE STARTS ACTING FRIENDLY WITH YOU


do you want to have a mog battle then


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> I'd say making fun of curries is permitted, we can all agree that they're at the bottom of the hierarchy tbb


wheres @Salludon when u need him


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> nice where?
> 1. i mog you 2. you always shat on me 3. keep lying faggot
> SIGN @MarkCorrigan HAS LOST - HE STARTS ACTING FRIENDLY WITH YOU


in what way do you mog me I'm taller than you have a better face than you....

please I'd like to know your reasoning


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> i didnt side with anyone, i've made fun of sfcels


you just sided with @MarkCorrigan who made a thread shitting on brown people like yourself
i suggest you come join us in making fun of sfcels


----------



## gamma (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep coping
> haven is an abused BWC hapa slut he was never on our team


@Haven thoughts


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> in what way do you mog me I'm taller than you have a better face than you....
> 
> please I'd like to know your reasoning


proof?
you literally look like unevolved neanderthal subhuman lmao


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep coping
> haven is an abused BWC hapa slut he was never on our team


why do you see everything in terms of teams?

I'm on nobodies team


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you just sided with @MarkCorrigan who made a thread shitting on brown people like yourself
> i suggest you come join us in making fun of sfcels


you're so dumb you have a sub balkan IQ


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> why do you see everything in terms of teams?
> 
> I'm on nobodies team


keep gaslighting


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you're so dumb you have a sub balkan IQ


you just made fun of your allies rofl


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you just made fun of your allies rofl


wdym?

you see everything as some sort of battle


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep gaslighting


so you used to be an abused slut for white cock now black cock???

and you think everyone should be the same and has to pick sides


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> so you used to be an abused slut for white cock now black cock???
> 
> and you think everyone should be the same and has to pick sides


didn't read
keep seething neanderthal subhuman faggot 😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> didn't read
> keep seething neanderthal subhuman faggot 😂😂😂


explain how you mog me considering im taller than you and have a much better frame than you


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> explain how you mog me considering im taller than you and have a much better frame than you


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> View attachment 1416982


that's not what I look like

and he mogs you anyway


----------



## Beetlejuice (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


>


is that black elliot rodger


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> is that black elliot rodger


that's my girlfriend


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you just sided with @MarkCorrigan who made a thread shitting on brown people like yourself
> i suggest you come join us in making fun of sfcels


ive not sided with anyone tho
ive made fun of sfcels

you tagged me in this thread
i legit dont care because everyone makes fun of curries, i dont care enough to bother with a bait thread from @MarkCorrigan


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> I'd say making fun of curries is permitted, we can all agree that they're at the bottom of the hierarchy tbh


idc enough
its just pathetic af seeing @sandcelmuttcel saying they are including all ethnics when its just a blacked fetish lmao


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> ive not sided with anyone tho
> ive made fun of sfcels
> 
> you tagged me in this thread
> i legit dont care because everyone makes fun of curries, i dont care enough to bother with a bait thread from @MarkCorrigan


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> idc enough
> its just pathetic af seeing @sandcelmuttcel saying they are including all ethnics when its just a blacked fetish lmao


you're delusional
there's only 2-3 blacks on our team


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> View attachment 1416996


yea its a bait thread, why should I care about it
im not gonna ruin my day, you just tagged me in this shit thread lol


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> yea its a bait thread, why should I care about it
> im not gonna ruin my day, you just tagged me in this shit thread lol


so when whites shit on curries it's bait but when blacks do it it's racism


----------



## gamma (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> its just pathetic af seeing @sandcelmuttcel saying they are including all ethnics when its just a blacked fetish


Sandcel btfo again 
@Biggdink @WontStopNorwooding @n0rthface


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you're delusional
> there's only 2-3 blacks on our team


What team


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

gamma said:


> Sandcel btfo again
> @Biggdink @WontStopNorwooding @n0rthface


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> View attachment 1417001


Gamma is an Italian stallion


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> so when whites shit on curries it's bait but when blacks do it it's racism


When did I say it's racism? 
It's bait to get replies and start shit on both sides
Both sides despise Indians and ironically Arabs 

Why would I side with any?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> When did I say it's racism?
> It's bait to get replies and start shit on both sides
> Both sides despise Indians and ironically Arabs
> 
> Why would I side with any?


didn't you just complain of blacks being racist to you retard?


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Nov 25, 2021)

Brown is literally the most disgusting color


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Gamma is an Italian stallion


he's italian monkey


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> didn't you just complain of blacks being racist to you retard?


I said both sides hate indians you pencil necked rat subhuman

Why would I side with any? 
I've made fun of sfcels
And I've made fun of your blacked fetish


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> he's italian monkey


Calling someone a monkey is racist

What are your thoughts on aboriginals


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I said both sides hate indians you pencil necked rat subhuman
> 
> Why would I side with any?
> I've made fun of sfcels
> And I've made fun of your blacked fetish


ironic calling me subhuman when you're 5'5 and ugly 
ok if you don't want to side with anyone then fuck off i don't care about your cuck ass


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Calling someone a monkey is racist
> 
> What are your thoughts on aboriginals


how?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Calling someone a monkey is racist
> 
> What are your thoughts on aboriginals


aboriginals mog you


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> how?


Would you call a black person a monkey


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> aboriginals mog you


They mog you and they mog curries


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> aboriginals mog you


Why do you hate me


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Why do you hate me


you have literally been spreading false rumors about me for over a month now stupid rat kys


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> @Chadeep @AcneScars @volcelfatcel @TRUE_CEL @brbbrah
> thoughts on this thread?


@MarkCorrigan is a racist and he hates me for being Indian


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you have literally been spreading false rumors about me for over a month now stupid rat kys


no never done that


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> ironic calling me subhuman when you're 5'5 and ugly


Tales from algeria
That's not me you fucking rat subhuman @gamma


sandcelmuttcel said:


> if you don't want to side with anyone then fuck off i don't care about your cuck ass



Then don't tag me you fucking peabrain blacked cuck


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> @MarkCorrigan is a racist and he hates me for being Indian


indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> @MarkCorrigan is a racist and he hates me for being Indian


you hate me cause im anglo


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Tales from algeria
> That's not me you fucking rat subhuman @gamma
> 
> 
> Then don't tag me you fucking peabrain blacked cuck


you have literally said this yourself lmao


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> @MarkCorrigan is a racist and he hates me for being Indian


@AcneScars is an indo Nordic who hates me for being darker 
@Chadeep


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you hate me cause im anglo


you're retarded kys


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> indeed.


yet you hate yourself for having arab admixture and hate aboriginals 

so who's the real racist


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> no never done that


kys lying neanderthal rat


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you're retarded kys


ur the dumbest user on here


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> indeed.


I’m team ethnic forever, whites can come tongue my anus


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> yet you hate yourself for having arab admixture and hate aboriginals
> 
> so who's the real racist


proof?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> kys lying neanderthal rat


stop calling ppl rats you're the one with the rat pheno not me


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @AcneScars is an indo Nordic who hates me for being darker
> @Chadeep





AcneScars said:


> I’m team ethnic forever, whites can come tongue my anus


----------



## Chadeep (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you hate me cause im anglo


That's cuz anglos are most racist.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ur the dumbest user on here


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> I’m team ethnic forever, whites can come tongue my anus


you hate @USER0213 for being darker skin than you


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


>


the smartest actually


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> That's cuz indians are most racist.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> stop calling ppl rats you're the one with the rat pheno not me


ok sorry neanderthal


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you hate @USER0213 for being darker skin than you


Low iq. All those things I said to him for the sole purpose of triggering him since he was barking at me for no reason at all


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> I'm ethnic cos i'm not an sfcel


You literally are an ethnic though LMAO.

you’re the shitskin big nose CELIBATE here


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> stop calling ppl rats you're the one with the rat pheno not me


What do you look like ?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> You literally are an ethnic though LMAO.
> 
> you’re the shitskin big nose CELIBATE here


he barks at anyone who isn't anti white


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> no never done that





MarkCorrigan said:


> yet you hate yourself for having arab admixture and hate aboriginals
> 
> so who's the real racist


retard


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> What do you look like ?


depends on the day


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> depends on the day


@sandcelmuttcel and some other users claim that you look very primitive and Neanderthal like.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> I’m team ethnic forever, whites can come tongue my anus


I'm team Kerala keep coping
@Chadeep


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I'm team Kerala keep coping
> @Chadeep


you are team BWC slut


----------



## Chadeep (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> What do you look like ?


He looks like Studyhacks with more estrogen.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you are team BWC slut


I've tagged @looksmaxxer234 when I've made fun of sfcels

I'm just not team blacked either you cuck


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He looks like Studyhacks with more estrogen.


@AcneScars looks like hrithik but more robust and taller at 6'2


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I've tagged @looksmaxxer234 when I've made fun of sfcels
> 
> I'm just not team blacked either you cuck


ok BWC slut


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I'm team Kerala keep coping
> @Chadeep


You are ethnic SFcel


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> You are ethnic SFcel


indeed.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I've tagged @looksmaxxer234 when I've made fun of sfcels
> 
> I'm just not team blacked either you cuck


how i'm team blacked btw?
i'm team anti sfcel


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> he barks at anyone who isn't anti white


why the f uck are you always playing the victim when u make these bait threads


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> @sandcelmuttcel and some other users claim that you look very primitive and Neanderthal like.


I dont I look low T idk why they would say that it's a compliment Im not robust at all


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> why the f uck are you always playing the victim when u make these bait threads


because I'm a victim of racism everyone hates me for being anglo


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> You are ethnic SFcel


so are you


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He looks like Studyhacks with more estrogen.


that's mean


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> You literally are an ethnic though LMAO.
> 
> you’re the shitskin big nose CELIBATE here


aren't u like 9? u shouldnt even be on here, go back to bed


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> aren't u like 9? u shouldnt even be on here, go back to bed


he's 29 and has a wife


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> he's 29 and has a wife


fuck, and hes this dumb? it's over


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> fuck, and hes this dumb? it's over


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> aren't u like 9? u shouldnt even be on here, go back to bed


This really the best come back you got?


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> so are you


How?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> This really the best come back you got?


how old are you?


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> This really the best come back you got?


ur not the best at insults either.. and u used "big nose" wow just use my username how creative


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


>


says the retard who makes racebait thread then says waaa ppl racist to me cos im anglo, low t cumskin acne ridden lanklet subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> says the retard who makes racebait thread then says waaa ppl racist to me cos im anglo, low t cumskin acne ridden lanklet subhuman


ok

what are you attributes give me your stats chaddam

and I dont have acne


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> How?


you worship the white man


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ok
> 
> what are you attributes give me your stats chaddam
> 
> and I dont have acne


wdym attributes? I dont speak 157 days ldar psl language


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> wdym attributes? I dont speak 157 days ldar psl language


yet you're an alt and you know what I mean unless english isn't your first language


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> yet you're an alt and you know what I mean unless english isn't your first language


how am I an alt? whos account do you think this is?


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> yet you're an alt and you know what I mean unless english isn't your first language


no sane english person goes out on the streets and asks people "bro what are your attributes, whats ur stats bro?" jfl


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

@MarkCorrigan it's over bro


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> no sane english person goes out on the streets and asks people "bro what are your attributes, whats ur stats bro?" jfl


because you're shaming mine which I'm forthright about and you're hiding yours


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> @MarkCorrigan it's over bro


No It’s not, he looks very NT and is easily a HTN + he’s 6’3 and white


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> No It’s not, he looks very NT and is easily a HTN + he’s 6’3 and white


pics?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> pics?


Can’t leak them - I got banned for doing something similar to @gigi . He’ll happily send you his pics if you ask him though


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> idc enough
> its just pathetic af seeing @sandcelmuttcel saying they are including all ethnics when its just a blacked fetish lmao


Yeaa cuckcel make fun of curries all the time and he’s a self hater 

he only cares about black cocks 
What a cuck


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> didn't you just complain of blacks being racist to you retard?


Ok retard 
Who’s more likely to attack and kill an ethnic like @volcelfatcel in USA ? A racist hood nigga that you suck or an Internet troll white supremacist ?


----------



## Rift (Nov 25, 2021)

Nigger


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> pics?


ok arab truecel


----------



## Primordial (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ok arab truecel


bruh why are u still here, you're still butthurt? just stop its cringe , im going to sleep now so don't expect a response bye


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you hate @USER0213 for being darker skin than you


He isn't lighter than me - 




He just has yellow-grey undertones which make him look lighter and that is why that self-entitled narcissist started believing that he is lighter than me. Just ask for his picture on personal message, he'll send you a faceapp frauded picture where you can clearly see his grey-yellow undertones.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Low iq. All those things I said to him for the sole purpose of triggering him since he was barking at me for no reason at all


Get lost low IQ narcissist. I never "barked" at you, you were the one like a self-entitled narcissist started with how you are "significantly lighter than me". You literally have no idea about skintones undertones so better shut up!


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> He isn't lighter than me -
> View attachment 1417024
> 
> He just has yellow-grey undertones which make him look lighter and that is why that self-entitled narcissist started believing that he is lighter than me. Just ask for his picture on personal message, he'll send you a faceapp frauded picture where you can clearly see his grey-yellow undertones.


You’re 3 psl


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I'm not really sure just glad I'm not Indian


You hate the thought of being born as "Indian"?


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You’re 3 psl


You're a 10 IQ rat-chimp cross. Get lost!


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> You're 10 IQ rat-chimp cross. Get lost!


You can’t even form coherent sentences, you’re retarded and subhuman.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> You hate the thought of being born as "Indian"?


yes i would rather not be the race with the lowest SMV


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You can’t even form coherent sentences, you’re retarded and subhuman.


That's in perfect syntax, I just forgot to add an 'a'. But why should I even try and explain you, you autism afflicted crap weasel.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> That's in perfect syntax, I just forgot to add an 'a'. But why should I even try and explain you, you autism afflicted crap weasel.


‘Why should I even try and explain you’


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> autism afflicted crap weasel.


@chaddyboi66 this made me cage


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> yes i would rather not be the race with the lowest SMV


I think Indians have a varied appeal, some act like the stereotypes attached to them, some others act completely against those stereotypes, this is more prominent in the west than in India though. I don't think Indians have that low of an appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> @chaddyboi66 this made me cage


Are you laughing at me or on my post?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> I think Indians have a varied appeal, some act like the stereotypes attached to them, some others act completely against those stereotypes, this is more prominent in the west than in India though. I don't think Indians have that low of an appeal.


depends a lot of their pheno and location


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> ‘Why should I even try and explain you’








Imbecile detected


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> View attachment 1417026
> 
> Imbecile detected


You have to include a to before the you, you fucking retarded freshie.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You have to include a to before the you, you fucking retarded freshie.







Okay English professor!!


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yeaa cuckcel make fun of curries all the time and he’s a self hater
> 
> he only cares about black cocks
> What a cuck


shut up retard
keep making up lies about me


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> @chaddyboi66 this made me cage



_*He legit posted this himself and he's being completely unironic here...*_


Introvertednarc said:


> Deep set eyes aren’t always a halo, you don’t have PCT- your canthal tilt is actually slightly negative, your Ipd is too low, your midface is recessed and long, your zygos have no forward projection, your nose is too big and your lower third is mediocre.


_*...*_​


USER0213 said:


> You don’t have any knowledge about facial analysis, this is a recent photo -
> As you can see I have positive canthal tilt.












USER0213 said:


> I have forward grown cheekbones despite tilting my head downward.












USER0213 said:


> I have an ideal mid-face ratio of 0.966, short mid-faces like Barrett are for women. Even Cavill has a mid-face ratio of 0.97
> 
> 
> Don't try to act all smart and nerdy if you don't know the first thing about facial proportions.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Ok retard
> Who’s more likely to attack and kill an ethnic like @volcelfatcel in USA ? A racist hood nigga that you suck or an Internet troll white supremacist ?


a white supremacist


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> View attachment 1417029
> 
> Okay English professor!!


It must be hard to accept that you’re a moron.


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> He isn't lighter than me -
> View attachment 1417024
> 
> He just has yellow-grey undertones which make him look lighter and that is why that self-entitled narcissist started believing that he is lighter than me. Just ask for his picture on personal message, he'll send you a faceapp frauded picture where you can clearly see his grey-yellow undertones.


FaceApp changes your colouring as well retard. And others have seen my unfrauded pictures so you can continue licking my nuts bhenchod


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> a white supremacist


not really


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> It must be hard to accept that you’re a moron.


It must be even harder to be living among humans with normal IQ when you're a 10 IQ rat-chimp cross.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> FaceApp changes your colouring as well retard. And others have seen my unfrauded pictures so you can continue licking my nuts bhenchod


Get lost low IQ crap weasel. Start asking forum members about whose skin undertone is better and who would pass in Europe. You'll get your answer you delusional scum bag!


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 25, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> _*He legit posted this himself and he's being completely unironic here...*_
> 
> _*...*_​


Oh god those are some disgusting yellow undertones


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> It must be even harder to be living among humans with normal IQ when you're a 10 IQ rat-chimp cross.


I’ll leave you alone now, life must be unbearable as it is with your face and your obvious learning disability .


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I’ll leave you alone now, life must be unbearable as it is with your face and your obvious learning disability .


i dont think he speaks english that well


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> _*He legit posted this himself and he's being completely unironic here...*_
> 
> _*...*_​


oh god


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> i dont think he speaks english that well


I mean ... he is from India.


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Get lost low IQ crap weasel. Start asking forum members about whose skin undertone is better and who would pass in Europe. You'll get your answer you delusional scum bag!


I don’t care about being muh white passing since I’m not a pathetic self-hating cuck like you are.
Oh and all the people who have actually seen my skin have said that I look white, I could post screenshots of the conversations but I really don’t give a shit


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I’ll leave you alone now, life must be unbearable as it is with your face and your obvious learning disability .


Life is perfect for me you lowlife scum bag. At least I don't pick fights with random strangers on the internet just to prove that I am autistic.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I mean ... he is from India.


i thought he lived in the west


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Life is perfect for me you lowlife scum bag.


Aren’t you an incel in curryland?


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> I don’t care about being muh white passing since I’m not a pathetic self-hating cuck like you are.
> Oh and all the people who have actually seen my skin have said that I look white, I could post screenshots of the conversations but I really don’t give a shit


I also asked you to compare my skin and yours you spineless scum bag. And I am far from hating my own origin you detestable imbecile, you literally berated Indian food and then even have the audacity to call me a "self-hater"


----------



## Chadeep (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> i dont think he speaks english that well


Racist Spotted


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Racist Spotted


@USER0213 is english ur first language


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> a white supremacist


Retard 
Hood niggas would snap your neck just to post a wuuuuuuuurrrrrlllll staaaaar video 
@volcelfatcel


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Retard
> Hood niggas would snap your neck just to post a wuuuuuuuurrrrrlllll staaaaar video
> @volcelfatcel


didn't read + suck my dick bitch


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Oh god those are some disgusting yellow undertones


Cry more for my unfrauded red undertones -


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> you literally berated Indian food


I berated it since it’s vegetarian, PUFA rich and full of estrogenic spices, all my criticisms of said diet are perfectly valid.


USER0213 said:


> have the audacity to call me a "self-hater"


You’ve DMed hundreds of people asking them to call you white and then claiming muh we wuz Scythians n shiet. You possess absolutely no self-awareness


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> @USER0213 is english ur first language


Yes, but I am trilingual


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> didn't read + suck my dick bitch


you'd like that a white chad sucking you off


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Cry more for my unfrauded red undertones -
> 
> View attachment 1417044


That’s just brown skin, not red undertones


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you'd like that a white chad sucking you off


not a fag unlike you


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Cry more for my unfrauded red undertones -
> 
> View attachment 1417044


ok bro we get it you have red undertones 
you're still subhuman and ugly


----------



## Chadeep (Nov 25, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Cry more for my unfrauded red undertones -
> 
> View attachment 1417044


Jewish?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 25, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> not a fag unlike you


homophobe


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> I berated it since it’s vegetarian, PUFA rich and full of estrogenic spices, all my criticisms of said diet are perfectly valid.
> 
> You’ve DMed hundreds of people asking them to call you white and then claiming muh we wuz Scythians n shiet. You possess absolutely no self-awareness


Negative IQ detected
I never called myself 'Scythian' you delusional lowlife retard!, I clearly claimed that Rajput's were Scythians, and I am not a Rajput. 
And you low IQ scumbag should also know that I have a clean diet, and it is way more healthier than your decadent diet so chances of me having 'skin inflammation' are literally 0!


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Nov 25, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> That’s just brown skin, not red undertones





volcelfatcel said:


> ok bro we get it you have red undertones
> you're still subhuman and ugly




>


USER0213 said:


> _Cry more for my *unfrauded red undertones* -_


>


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> ok bro we get it you have red undertones
> you're still subhuman and ugly


You’re just jealous of his med passing pheno.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 25, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You’re just jealous of his med passing pheno.


im crying rn
cant handle it
first it was @SPFromNY914 the syrian passing med nordic indo mallu kerala christian
now its @USER0213 the med passing slayer

@AcneScars


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 26, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> That’s just brown skin, not red undertones



My skin tone - 







Gandy's skintone - 







Stop the low IQ cope detestable imbecile


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 26, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> My skin tone -
> View attachment 1417072
> View attachment 1417069
> 
> ...











THERES NO MED PASSING FOR @USER0213 's SUBHUMANITY


NO MED PASSING FOR YOUR SUBHUMAN NEGATIVE CANTHAL TILT, YOUR DOGSHIT IPD, YOUR DOGSHIT PFL AND 404 EYELASHES NO MED PASSING FOR YOUR DOGSHIT ORBITALS NO MED PASSING FOR THIS WHOLE IMAGE ✅ dogshit chin ✅ dogshit angularity ✅ dogshit gonions that arent flaring ✅ dogshit cheekbones ✅ dogshit...




looksmax.org


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 26, 2021)

@gamma @n0rthface @cloUder 

Legendary thread bros





Can mods pin this?


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 26, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> My skin tone -
> View attachment 1417072
> View attachment 1417069
> 
> ...


Gandy will become white again when he stops tanning, you on the other hand will always remain a shitskin


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 26, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Gandy will become white again when he stops tanning, you on the other hand will always remain a shitskin


Typical racist whitey making fun of ethnics


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 26, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Typical racist whitey making fun of ethnics


I’m a based black kang


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 26, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> I’m a based black kang


Oh I didnt know that.
Respects blm


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 26, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Oh I didnt know that.
> Respects blm


Ayo fr cuh, dem whitoids on this site tryna keep us down ✊🏿


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 26, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Ayo fr cuh, dem whitoids on this site tryna keep us down ✊🏿


Rate my oneitis while we are at it


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 26, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Rate my oneitis while we are at it
> View attachment 1417092


Awww shieeeet, I love me a snowbunny! Gon get one a those foh mahself


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 26, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Awww shieeeet, I love me a snowbunny! Gon get one a those foh mahself


Heres me talking with her




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AcneScars (Nov 26, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Heres me talking with her
> View attachment 1417096


Iconic and funny video


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Nov 26, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Gandy will become white again when he stops tanning, you on the other hand will always remain a shitskin


Get lost coper, to destroy your cope I voluntarily included untanned Gandy -










Get lost you low IQ goblin undertoned scumbag. I am lucky I have a skintone similar to Roshan and Gandy, not like you delusional crap weasel!


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Nov 26, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Get lost coper, to destroy your cope I voluntarily included untanned Gandy -
> View attachment 1417168
> View attachment 1417169
> View attachment 1417170
> ...



*KEEP BARKING FOR ME SOME MORE *_*YOU ABUSED DALIT KUTTE KUTTE** AND **GO BACK **CRYING** TO **YOU**R* *DISGUSTING ROASTIE CURRY WHORE **EXCUSE FOR A** MOTHER मां** AND **SUCK **SOME MORE **CURRY* *OUT OF HER* *SAGGY BROWN** TITS **BOBS**.*_





















*CAUSE I'M ABOUT TO BRING **KALI YUGA** ON **YOU**R ASS NOW**.*​
_"Vishnu said to the dalit that he shouldn't be a cuck, and to impress him, takes on his *EVISCE**-MOGG**ER* form and says, _

*'*_Now I am become Death, the destroyer of dalits._*'*

_I suppose we all thought that, one way or another."

..._







​


USER0213 said:


> You don’t have any knowledge about facial analysis, this is a recent photo -
> As you can see I have positive canthal tilt.









USER0213 said:


> I have forward grown cheekbones despite tilting my head downward.









USER0213 said:


> I have an ideal mid-face ratio of 0.966, short mid-faces like Barrett are for women. Even Cavill has a mid-face ratio of 0.97
> 
> Don't try to act all smart and nerdy if you don't know the first thing about facial proportions.













*Bruh you're legit as brain-dead retarded as the gum stuck to my shoe holy fuck.*








*First*_ *you* *spent* *all this time* *trying to suck up to every user **you** thought was white, in a** pathetic attempt** to try and convince them into saying **"**oh don't worry **you'**re white too bro **bhai**"**, but then* *you* *spend the past few days after that** trying to* *gaslight** all of* *you**r** "**enemies**"* *into thinking that* *"**they're the ones really obsessed with being white**"**.*_​

*When...*


USER0213 said:


> Says the guy who is from a place famous for inbreeding between European Invaders and wants to be white so bad


...​


chaddyboi66 said:


> _oh *dalit*, how I almost pity your *kutte kutte* tier iq..._​





chaddyboi66 said:


>





chaddyboi66 said:


> _and your complete lack of self awareness..._​


...​


AcneScars said:


> Tfw br*wn ‘people’ exist





USER0213 said:


> Read this and seethe you low IQ grey undertoned chimp -





USER0213 said:


> Confirmed by whites





USER0213 said:


> @LondonVillie told me -
> You are such a pea-brained 10 IQ DOG, you can't even cover-up well!





Deleted member 13928 said:


> Okay, compare these now -
> Remember, one is in natural lighting and the other is in artificial lighting





AcneScars said:


> Take a guess and tell me which one looks white and which one looks light brown
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Deleted member 13928 said:


> There is a difference in “lighting”, even Cavill’s hand looks slightly yellowish in a different lighting, doesn’t mean he has “yellow undertones”





volcelfatcel said:


> *Dalit on the left **-* *Chadpreet on the right*_*.*_





*And now you go and do probably the single most retarded sub jungle-nigger iq thing I've ever seen you do so far on this entire goddamn forum by actually giving us, your alleged "enemies" or "bullies", just more fuel to keep roasting the absolute fuck out of you with...*








​


volcelfatcel said:


> you have negative canthal tilt, bug eyes, negative eyebrows, long midface, no angularity, round jaw, round chin





volcelfatcel said:


> god you have such an huge ego for a subhuman...





volcelfatcel said:


> dogshit chin





volcelfatcel said:


> dogshit angularity





volcelfatcel said:


> dogshit gonions that arent flaring





volcelfatcel said:


> dogshit cheekbones





volcelfatcel said:


> dogshit canthal tilt





volcelfatcel said:


> gracile indid phenotype





volcelfatcel said:


> straight hair with no texture





volcelfatcel said:


> _*there's **no med passing** for your **subhumanity**.*_





*JFL It's almost like you forgot all that happened just this last week buddy broyo bhai...*








Lets look at shitskin dalit


He litteraly thinks he is 6/10 life is brutal for this shitskin dalit:ROFLMAO::ROFLMAO: look at that jew nose and shitskin paki pheno (nordic pheno according to most users)negative cantal tilt and bug eyes you can see he haves femboy boobs and low t facethis abused pig still thinks he is htn...




looksmax.org






Haven said:


> He litteraly thinks he is 6/10 life is brutal for this shitskin dalit look at that jew nose and shitskin paki pheno (nordic pheno according to most users)





Haven said:


> negative cantal tilt and bug eyes you can see he haves femboy boobs and low t face





Haven said:


> this abused pig still thinks he is htn chadlite fucking brutal @USER0213











Jfl @legit truly nevER began for this ABUSED DALIT KUTTE KUTTE - holy fuck.


bruh @DevNFS5 and his alt @USER0213 jfl @legit looking like ethnic kids I'd shove into lockers bully for lunch money back in high school jfl @legit fresh out of affirmative action community college ethnic substitute teacher tier pheno jfl @legit ben shapiro tier khazar milkers and nose [] jfl...




looksmax.org






chaddyboi66 said:


> _*bruh*_









chaddyboi66 said:


> jfl @legit looking like ethnic kids I'd shove into lockers bully for lunch money back in high school
> jfl @legit fresh out of affirmative action community college ethnic substitute teacher tier pheno
> jfl @legit ben shapiro tier khazar milkers and nose [[ISPOILER][/ISPOILER][ISPOILER][/ispoiler][ISPOILER]you always did want to be "jewish" passing afterall[/ISPOILER]]
> jfl @legit weakfag tier noodle arms that look like they'd snap under 20 pound reps
> ...





chaddyboi66 said:


> jfl @legit probably getting made fun of irl for smelling like shit
> jfl @legit curry tier broken _*eengalashey*_ and _*akshendhey*_
> jfl @legit piss yellow curry tier colouring and undertones
> jfl @legit ERROR #404:File_jaw.exe_NOT FOUND
> ...





chaddyboi66 said:


> jfl @legit sub dalit abo-jungle nigger iq
> jfl @legit poop brown shit-kissed lips
> jfl @legit woman tier wide hips
> jfl @legit manlet frauding "_*6'7*_"
> ...




*Also, good luck trying to convince any nigga here you "look white" now with those disgusting legit curry tier shit kissed lips holy fuck. ***











*JFL*_* @You just proving @volcelfatcel right without him even so much as having to utter a single fucking word...*_​


> _*muh huwite hands bhai*_
> *muh red undertones bhai
> muh northern shitskin bhai*
> *muh portugese/med pheno bhai*​






*Damn, you know I'd almost really feel bad for you dalit but fuck me you're unironically annoying as the dog COWshit that gets stuck onto my shoes every time I go for a walk in the park.*


*You legit take the whole delusion curry caricature from "just a sterotype" all the way up to legit BIBLICAL tier Blackpill Cannon holy fuck.

*​

*JFL THEY OUGHT TO DEDICATE AN ENTRY ON INCEL WIKI JUST FOR YOU DALIT.*








Short Ugly And Brown


This article is outdated and doesn't contain many posts/events of the saga, this article now serves as no more than a summary. View this thread for more det




knowyourmeme.com












BrendioEEE







incels.wiki












Zesto







incels.wiki


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 26, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> @sandcelmuttcel and some other users claim that you look very primitive and Neanderthal like.


This is a good thing imagine unironically using the word primitive


----------



## Midgetcel (Nov 26, 2021)

Not having brown skin is my biggest accomplishment.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> and this is you
> View attachment 1416965
> View attachment 1416969
> 
> @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah @Blackeycel @Introvertednarc


I thought Italians were "white"


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 26, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I thought Italians were "white"


Am I white


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Am I white


Yes you are half dutch


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 26, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Yes you are half dutch


1/4 rest is miscellaneous white Australian


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> 1/4 rest is miscellaneous white Australian


Australians are basically criminal british so sure why not, anglo-saxon + germanic


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 26, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Australians are basically criminal british so sure why not, anglo-saxon + germanic


Do you consider anglos Germanic


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Do you consider anglos Germanic


No they are separate


----------



## Pretty (Nov 26, 2021)

JFL at this thread


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 26, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> JFL at this thread


What about it


----------



## mogstar (Nov 26, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You’re 3 psl


He looks a lot like me innit ?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 26, 2021)

gigi said:


> He looks a lot like me innit ?


Not really you look a lot better than him


----------



## mogstar (Nov 26, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Not really you look a lot better than him


Me and him gave the same ipd and nose ngl


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 26, 2021)

gigi said:


> Me and him gave the same ipd and nose ngl


You mog him hard


----------



## mogstar (Nov 26, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> cope harder neandethal
> you are not human


He’s 6’2 white and above average he’s definitely human lmao


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 26, 2021)

gigi said:


> He’s 6’2 white and above average he’s definitely human lmao


He hates me because I'm white


----------



## mogstar (Nov 26, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> He hates me because I'm white


Most ethnics here do


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 26, 2021)

gigi said:


> Most ethnics here do


This forum made me realise how racist ethnics are...

They hate me because of the colour of my skin


----------



## Introvertednarc (Nov 26, 2021)

gigi said:


> He looks a lot like me innit ?


You unironically mog him to oblivion


----------



## gamma (Nov 26, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> This forum made me realise how racist ethnics are...
> 
> They hate me because of the colour of my skin


Same


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 27, 2021)

Rift678 said:


> Nigger


Send invite to server


----------

